# Diamond Audio D3 800.1 Class D Monoblock Amplifier Underrated car audio FASTSHIP



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Very solid american built amplifier. Has been sitting for a couple of years. Great condition other than a few minor scuffs, please see pictures. I recently tested it & it works as it should. See specs below.

100% Feedback + Free shipping. Please feel free to ask any questions. Thanks.

RMS Power Output:
1 ohm: 800 watts x 1 channel
2 ohms: 610 watts x 1 channel
4 ohms: 300 watts x 1 channel
Wired remote sub bass control knob included
Variable bass boost
Variable low pass crossover
Remote turn on with soft start
PWM MOSFET power supply
Low AM RFI and auto protection circuits
Gold plated terminals
Aluminum heat sink for efficient heat dispursion
Low profile / compact size for limited space installs
Frequency Response: 20-20k Hz
Input Sensitivity: 250mv.-5v.
High Level Input Sensitivity: 500mv.-5v.
Power Supply Operating Range: 10.8-15.6 volts
Dimensions: 12"L x 8-1/2"W x 2-1/4"H

Diamond Audio D3 800.1 Class D Monoblock Amplifier Underrated car audio FASTSHIP | eBay


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

sold


----------

